# 3 of Sienna's kittens needing homes



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just realised that i put this thread into cat chat and not here so i've added the link to the thread. if anyone is interested please message me for details. they won't be ready until end of January once they've been spayed/neutered

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/336831-siennas-kittens-3-week-old-today-homes-will-needed.html


----------



## ilovetabbycats (Nov 18, 2013)

hi I am new on here and came across this post, I am looking for a tabby friend for my kitten which ive had for a few weeks, can i ask where you are based please. Im in West Midlands.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm in wolverhampton area of the west midlands


----------



## ilovetabbycats (Nov 18, 2013)

im in birmingham, would you be willing to deliver? I dont have a car. sorry I feel silly asking but have no way of getting to you. but would really love to give one of the tabby kittys a home.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

for anyone who doesn't know how i work things i thought i would just add this to my thread. 

before i let any cat or kitten go anywhere i will be doing home checks. all kittens will be spayed/neutered at 12 weeks old so ready to leave once over that. i do ask a minimum donation/adoption fee of £50 for each cat/kitten. this just about covers spaying as that costs me £48 - they will also be wormed and flea treated. i cannot and will not let them go for any less as without that fee i would not be able to afford to continue helping the cats. also, i refuse to let any animal go for free as this is when they end up in the wrong hands. if someone really wants a cat they will be willing to pay for one and also except it as spayed. none of the cats/kittens leaving me will be allowed to have kittens of their own.
hope everyone understands and feels the same i've seen too much pain and sorrow in such a short time to allow more kittens to be born from any i rescue


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

ilovetabbycats said:


> im in birmingham, would you be willing to deliver? I dont have a car. sorry I feel silly asking but have no way of getting to you. but would really love to give one of the tabby kittys a home.


that can be arranged but i would need to make sure your home is suitable first via a homecheck. hope that hasn't come across wrong, it's just that i don't let them go anywhere without knowing where they are going. once you have made 25 posts we can speak via private messages and discuss things further


----------



## ilovetabbycats (Nov 18, 2013)

I did read the other post and am happy to pay and have home check done. sorry maybe i worded it wrong.


----------



## ilovetabbycats (Nov 18, 2013)

ok no problem, thanks


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

ilovetabbycats said:


> I did read the other post and am happy to pay and have home check done. sorry maybe i worded it wrong.


no you were fine, i just wanted to add it to this thread so that it's clear - just in case people don't look at the other one. as soon as we can pm each other we can arrange something. can i ask what part of birmingham you are in (you don't need to send me your address on here don't worry, just wondering what area). just so i know where abouts i would need to travel to


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

a quick update on Sienna and her kittens. they were 6 weeks old on tuesday and are running riot now Sienna has definitely got her new forever home with Flev, one kitten is going to live near Catcoonz, i need to contact ilovetabbycats to see if she is still interested and if so, there may be one off to birmingham, there is someone in northampton interested so if i can organise a homecheck one may be off there. also, Flev may have a friend interested in a kitten so hopefully they will all have homes sorted soon. things can change though, so if anyone is interested in adopting one please don't hesitate to ask.

the kitten that i was concerned about can definitely see and she doesn't appear to be 'staring into space' anymore. she's a lot steadier now - the main difference now is that her features look different to the others. her eyes still look a little 'strange' but this cannot be seen on the photos. she runs around and plays just like the others now, although she does seem a little wobbly at times. 
sophie the black kitten and cully the only male (named after his dad columbo)
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_35911_zps47b2641a.jpg.html]

sophie, cully and susie (susie is at the front and is the one i was concerned about)

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_35891_zps6cbbfbe8.jpg.html]

sindy

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_35941_zps78b82cf7.jpg.html]

and not forgetting the gorgeous Sienna - she's on heat at the moment and desperate to get out no chance of that though, she'll be spayed very soon too

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_35761_zpsbb9746c0.jpg.html]


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

CGi just love that first pic, its like paws off your mine darling.

Absolutely beautiful.

Paws crossed you all get your forever homes soon xxxx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Totally adorable!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww they are all looking lovely x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, that first picture just melts your heart.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just thought i'd show you a few more pictures of the kittens. the first one is Susie, she's the one i was worried about. yesterday Cheryl came to visit, and her OH, Ryan, asked as soon as he saw her if cats could have downs syndrome. she looks different to the others still and will need a very special home won't she Cheryl   - tell Ryan he really does need her

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_37081_zpsddd99888.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_37001_zpse52bbccb.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_36821_zpsb01a6448.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_36941_zps3c106acf.jpg.html]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If Cheryl visited I am surprised she didn't kitten nap them, they are adorable. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> If Cheryl visited I am surprised she didn't kitten nap them, they are adorable. xx


she desperately wants susie - now this is how she got her name : my youngest son (who has special needs) decided she should be named susie after susan boyle, because he said susie is special like susan boyle (she has aspergers) so the name stuck
she has to convince Ryan now to let her have Susie


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well I think its a great name.
Cheryl shouldn't have any problems, after all santa paws could bring a little kitten.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi CG , so gladthey are all thriveing , beautiful little faces they have , i want to rehome a young cat/kitten soon as a companion for my 3yr old boy as his best friend the 16 yr old dog is getting on a bit now and i dont want him to be too sad when he does leave.

i would defo consider a cat with some mild difficulties as i have to have an indoor cat anyway with supervised access to garden.

difficulties would have to be mild as the dog is a little blind and deaf so he needs care too, i am at home a lot atm , intros would have to be careful too as my boy has not socialised with cats since siblings.

i am still trying to find a little one eyed cat that is local to me advertised on gumtree last week i offered tis kitten a home and she has since taken the ad down the very next day i mentioned i wanted to know what the infection was that made him lose his eye , even though it was a lovely message i sent her i think it scared her away  hopefully she will re advertise and not give this kitt away to just anyone.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> hi CG , so gladthey are all thriveing , beautiful little faces they have , i want to rehome a young cat/kitten soon as a companion for my 3yr old boy as his best friend the 16 yr old dog is getting on a bit now and i dont want him to be too sad when he does leave.
> 
> i would defo consider a cat with some mild difficulties as i have to have an indoor cat anyway with supervised access to garden.
> 
> ...


they are a lovely litter, and quite a bit calmer than Flossy's 6 - at the moment it difficult to tell if Susie will continue to be 'different'. she's quieter than the others most the time, then has a crazy few minutes then it's back to sleep again. she tends to sit on her own a lot while the other three run around. she's lovely but like i say, at the moment i don't know how she'll turn out. she definitely looks and acts differently to the others. i suppose time will tell. oh, and yes, an indoor home is definitely what i'd want for her.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i will defo keep in touch with you about her, im not very rich money wise so it would depend on her medical status as she gets nearer rehoming age , my bf s dog is so gentle and he s not here all the time either, just visits, my boy has his crazy half hrs a couple of times a day but also very laid back , im in london , i have a large one bedroom flat but i will pm you soon , was gutted the lady took the ad off gumtree about the one eyed kitten


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw look at that black an white one how cute


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi cg , was just wondering how these little angels are doing now ?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> hi cg , was just wondering how these little angels are doing now ?


they are doing brilliant now. little Susie who i was concerned about is a crazy kitten  
she is doing everything the other do and more but just looks a little different. she has found her home with a lovely lady who adopted a kitten off catcoonz so she will be off down oxford direction once she spayed. the little boy is off to the same village as catcoonz too. he's going to live with a mc kitten of the same age - but definitely not the same size lol. the other two kittens are off to nottingham together to live with a lady who is Flev's friend and of course the lovely Flev is adopting gorgeous Sienna. everything seems to be sorted, so fingers crossed it stays that way


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Keep up the fantastic work you do helping these cats/kittens CG. xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi CG, how are sienna and the kittens doing? If you have time it would be lovely to see some photos- I bet the kittens are growing loads!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

flev said:


> Hi CG, how are sienna and the kittens doing? If you have time it would be lovely to see some photos- I bet the kittens are growing loads!


sorry Flev, i'll get you some more photos later today. i haven't been here much lately as i'm sick of too many eyes and ears causing trouble i'll be back on leter with a proper update and photos for you


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry for taking so long to update on here Flev, it's not been a good time for me lately, but at last here are a few photos for you of gorgeous Sienna

she's a lovely friendly and cuddly girl now that she trusts us so much. she has put weight on after being so skinny when she arrived here. she's just finished her second 'heat' and she is so noisy with it. it will be nice to be able to have her spayed and let her live a lovely quiet life instead of constantly wanting to mate. she deserves a fantastic home which i know you will give her. 

could you get in touch with your details please too, for the microchip please. she should be going on the 20th jan to be spayed all being well and her chip will be done at the same time x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Awwww look at her in her trashed castle! :lol::lol:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Such beautiful markings xxxx

I love the first pic,.all those treats xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Awwww look at her in her trashed castle! :lol::lol:


it's castle ruins now:lol::lol:
it lasted for Flossy and her six kittens and lasted quite a bit for these, but sadly it's now in the recycling and they now have an amazon box turned on it's end with dangly toys hanging inside it


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Amazon boxes are fab :thumbup1:


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for the update CG, I've sent you the details for her microchip on Facebook. I love the third picture in particular - it really shows how confident and happy she's getting. I've got a big box here I was going to put out in the recycling but will keep it for her. Timothy's not ever really showed any interest in boxes, so maybe she can teach him!

I'm really looking forward to welcoming her home, but getting a bit scared that she and Timothy won't get on and that they'll be miserable. I've read the threads on here and elsewhere about introductions, but if anything they're making me more nervous. I just don't want to let either of them down, and I want them both to feel safe and happy. Is it normal to be worrying like this? :crying:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi flev i hope it's normal cos i worried about that too, just be confidant and will it to work , im having homecheck tomorrow to have susie be my master, she is very pretty like her mum best wishes


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Flev, they should be ok. paws crossed. The Majority of introductions are. Just take it easy. Have you got any feliaway ready just in case.

We hsd Lilly in her safe room for the evening, but the next morning. She'd fussed up all the carpet by the door and taken a chunk out of it, 

We ended up just taking her downstairs with us to get them used to each other, for us, it didn't take too long, however when we were out at work, we still separated them in the day for a week to be on the safe side xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yep that sounds like the way to do it , did you swap the scents as well? , i wouldn't want to keep separate for too long either


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

welshjet said:


> Flev, they should be ok. paws crossed. The Majority of introductions are. Just take it easy. Have you got any feliaway ready just in case.
> 
> We hsd Lilly in her safe room for the evening, but the next morning. She'd fussed up all the carpet by the door and taken a chunk out of it,
> 
> We ended up just taking her downstairs with us to get them used to each other, for us, it didn't take too long, however when we were out at work, we still separated them in the day for a week to be on the safe side xxx


this is exactly how we have always done introductions. i've never had a problem apart from some of my cats may hiss and run off into the run then sulk for an hour, but they soon get over it. curiosity gets the better of them and they come back in to take a look and a sniff we too, always seperate them at night time or if we are going out for a week or so, just until we know they are ok. Sienna is very easy going so i can't see her being a problem



moggiemum said:


> yep that sounds like the way to do it , did you swap the scents as well? , i wouldn't want to keep separate for too long either


i've never swapped scents, i simply let my cats take a look at the cat basket when i come in the house so that all concerned know there is another cat around. you'll find Susie will probably be a little more nervous than Sienna as she is only a baby and obviously her mom and siblings give her courage, but i'm sure in no time at all she'll be running around playing and will forget any fears she may have
i think reading all those articles on introductions can make it a very scarey process indeed. it doesn't have to be scarey at all


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

We did take Lilly's blanket to jet but tbh, he didn't really bother.

We used to take it in turns ie, id go with Lilly for an hour a night, OH was with Jet and then we swopped places. But each of them were either side of the door and Lilly basically was destroying the door, 

So as said, we basically let them get on with it, yes, like CG there were the odd hisses, jet went off sulking but it wasnt nasty.

I tnink om times if you worry and stress about it. It can be can. But some people have gone fully through the .integration on say the long way and its gone om as well.

For me, theres no right or wrong way. Its just how you read it. Xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww thanks for the advice CG and WJ i agree  

a wee drink to steady the nerves and i'll be grand  , it's really happening , i passed the home check whoo hoo , im so happy thank you cheryl you are ace :001_smile:


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance guys, I tend to be a bit of a worrier and the number of threads I've seen on here about people having problems integrating cats have just made me a bit concerned. I guess I need to remember that people will rarely post a thread when everything's gone fine, so I'm just getting a bit of a warped view of the whole "integration" thing.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Well done MM x



flev said:


> Thanks for the reassurance guys, I tend to be a bit of a worrier and the number of threads I've seen on here about people having problems integrating cats have just made me a bit concerned. I guess I need to remember that people will rarely post a thread when everything's gone fine, so I'm just getting a bit of a warped view of the whole "integration" thing.


Id hazard a guess and say majority go well and only a few are more hard work. Tbh, we didnt even get feliaway with lilly and jet  I didnt even think if they didnt get on


----------

